# محتاجة كلمات ترنيمة طوبي للرحماء علي



## sousan (1 مارس 2007)

محتاجة ترنيمة طوبي للرحماء علي المساكين خلي الرحمة تحل عليهم والكلمات بتاعت الترنيمة ممكن مستعجل قوووووووي:smil13:


----------



## Michael (1 مارس 2007)

** تنبية عام لكل رواد منتدى الترانيم** 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16084

ممكن تقوليلى اسم المرنم او الفريق

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Michael (1 مارس 2007)

*تفضلى

ترنيمة الصوم الصوم يا أولاد يسوع

الصوم الصوم يا اولاد يسوع
الصوم مش هو بس الجوع 



 صومو صوماً طاهراً بخشوع
لكنه التوبة والرجوع



طوبى للرحماء على المساكين
والمسيح يرحمهم فى يوم الدين



 فإن الرحمة تحل عليهم
ويحل بروح قدسه فيهم



أنادى وأقول يا أولاد الصوم
يا دوبك خمسه وخمسين يوم



 الصوم الكبير الصوم الصوم
صوموهم لتنالوا البركات





الموقع مباشرة وبة العديد من كلمات الترانيم

http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritua...mat_Alef/El-Soum-Al-Soom-Ya-Awlad-Yasou3.html

سلام ونعمة*​


----------

